

Will Code if Taught - DanielLeybzon

Hello,<p>I am a student who is passionate about technology but has no experience coding. I am currently taking an introduction to computer science course online at Stanford, but I feel like hands-on experience with a startup would be better than cookie-cutter course work. I am hoping that somebody has a position open for an unpaid intern who is willing to work in exchange for being taught how to code.
======
coralreef
Unfortunately, most startups don't have the time/resources to teach someone
how to code. You need to work yourself up to a base level before you can start
contributing to an organization/team/business's code base.

You're right that hands on experience is way more useful than course work. You
should simply build stuff, lots of stuff. Stuff you might use, or stuff that
might be cool to build. No one can really "teach you" coding as much as you
can teach yourself. When you get stuck, try to solve it on your own. Google
the errors. If you still can't get it, ask a friend or post on StackOverflow.
Repeat this process, and you'll be a coder before you know it!

~~~
DanielLeybzon
Thank you for the advice!

------
zman0225
Here's my advance. Patience is key. Pick a suitable starting language. Webapps
- JS/Python. more CS-oriented - Java/C++ I prefer Python personally, but JS
looks pretty ubiquitous nowadays.

Know your basics (syntax/MVC/OOP..etc) Once you're done with the cookie cutter
stuff, hack hack hack. This includes the learning, Coursera, Udacity, and
Codeacademy all provide some top level content - you don't have to finish it.
Just learn the necessary concepts and run with it.

In my opinion, it is better and easier to learn programming by building
something you're passionate about, rather than something that someone else is
passionate about.

~~~
DanielLeybzon
Thank you for the advice!

------
ycmike
I admire your plight and wish I would've taken your route. Good luck.

~~~
DanielLeybzon
Thank you for the positivity :)

------
tectonic
You should post your email address so people can contact you.

~~~
DanielLeybzon
Thank you, my mistake. DanielLeybzon@gmail.com

